# fed up now is this normal i keep felling like noone cares :(



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

i feel like i may as well start with my whole story for it to all make sense in 2009 i had a lymph node removed on the right hand side of my neck as biopsy's were inclusive. in jan 2011 found out i had a malignant melanoma on the left hand side of my upper arm thank god i found it early and after a wide incision it was confirmed that it had not spread . in march 2011 i found a lump on the right hand side of my neck of course due to the melanoma alarm bells rung they suspected cancer i had a fab team of doctors and i was sent for biospys ,fna, pet scan and a ct scan. in June 2011 it was confirmed i had an underactive thyroid and i started my meds i was sent to an endo in Belfast apparently the top one after more scans and biopsys it was confirmed i had hasimotos and apparently the lump was normal with hasimotos.

i went to my gp in 2012 again as i felt the lump had increased and i could now fell more beside it not big put def tiny hard lumps i could feel two i was referred back to the endo who done a scan of course it hadnt changed except the new lumps and it was all totally normal with hasi i was then discharged under the care of my gp who was to do regular blood tests to check my thyroid i was told my lump was shrink on its own.

now in june 2013 i went to my gp as yet again i felt my lump was bigger and the ones beside it def were i told him i had pains around that side of my neck that went into my shoulder and around my collar bone he agreed it needed to be checked and sent me to a new doctor the one who removed my lymph node in 2009. he agreed to take me under his wing told me he would sort it out i had high hopes after our first meet as he promised he would not leave me worrying about anything. i had my scan on wed last week and the girl and her boss refused to do it said they would prefer someone higher up looked at it as the lump measured 4.5cm x 3.5cm x3.5cm and there was 3 others beside it. i left the appointment scared i rung them today demanding to know what is to be done............... and after getting a hold of my doctor he said oh it all looks ok doesnt look like there is anything i would be worried about, but your lump has increased by 4mm but of course that is not significant because it need to increase by 5mm to be something to worry about really???? apparently it measures 4.9cm  please someone tell me this is not normal or is i am starting to feel like a complete fool because i dont feel like it should be in there. :confused0081: :sad0004:


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

oh sorry for the long post i also went to my gp yesterday to (for my pill) and he said it is time something was done as i had first had a lump in 2009 4 years ago. the doctor today also didnt have my notes so i am hoping he will still refer me to the doctor in craigavon that he promised he would do


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shorty85 said:


> oh sorry for the long post i also went to my gp yesterday to (for my pill) and he said it is time something was done as i had first had a lump in 2009 4 years ago. the doctor today also didnt have my notes so i am hoping he will still refer me to the doctor in craigavon that he promised he would do


I am glad to hear this as it would be my suggestion for you to see an ENT. We did change formats and lost some posts; I think you and I discussed this previously?

In any case, keep us in the loop shorty85. Methinks your thyroid needs to come out. What do you think?


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

my new doctor is an ent and he is very good but i am feeling really stupid for worrying as the endo and ent say this is normal but is having a 4.9cm lump really normal?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

In my opinion, absolutely not normal.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just thought I would let you know that i had a phone call from the ent secretary today saying that he said he shouldn't have spome to me last week without reading my notes and he is now sending me to the doctor in Craigavon who specialises in thyroid and removing them/lumps would you get it removed


----------

